# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] [AW] Plug-ins: Radar, Grind, Farmer, Auc, Miner, Questing

## farmwl

I wanna present you some plug-ins for ArcheBox - multibox + script bot:

*NexTarget - Radar for ArcheAge with PvP features*

*Video:* NexTarget - Radar for ArcheAge - YouTube
*Price:* 5$ per month

Some features:
Visualisation of players / NPC / objects around usLists with custom sorting and prioritiesPvP features, such as target\assist on hotkey, buff control, dispel debuffs, potions autouse, dps boost, use point skills on target, teleport to\behind our targetPossibility to make your own widgets, notifications and similar featuresetc...


*Incubator - Questing leveling 1-50 for ALL RACES (including Warborns & Dwarfes)*

*Screenshots (gif):* i.imgur.com/zpWc6sB.gifv
*Price:* 10$ per month for 1-30 levels and 30$ for 1-50 levels

Detailed description of its functional and features will take a lot of space, so primary:

You can choose any buildYou can set up quests regards type (weapon and armor)Script do most of quests, including quest for mount, scarecrow and gliderOvermaking quests and randomize in theirs execution sequenceetc...


*Beast - Mobs grinding bot*

*Screenshots (gif):* Imgur
Plug-in is free to use, cause undefined testing period

Combo attacks, buff and heal with optional prioritySearch enemies with flexible settings and filters (priority / ignore)Multiple zones of grinding with ability to change by time and level, ie possibility to expingDeletion and decomposition of items, opening packagesGPS for all movements - convenient record and edit routesEvents with a lot of action (GM, foreign players, death, players attack, debuff "suspect user")ICQ for notification and communication (in-game chat with players and GM)etc...


*Landlord - Farmer bot*

*Screenshots (gif):* i.imgur.com/dl1vdai.gifv
Plug-ing in passive developing, so it is free too )

Plug-in for landing \ collection \ harvest processing on a scarecrow \ farm \ open area:

Convenient multi-language interface with a very flexible configurationWorks with multiple zones simultaneously (scarecrows \ farm \ open area)On separately selected area can be planted several different seeds \ seedling \ animalsLooped landing \ collection and processing


*Miner plug-in*

*Screenshots (gif):* i.imgur.com/tk5rmcr.gifv
*Price:* 5$ per month - unlimited version, also available free version with some limits. More info on site

Several ways of movement, including the instant teleport and GPS for "hard" locationsDefending from agro mobsUsing Labor potionsIgnoring deposits and skip those that are already occupiedReaction to the in-game eventsMaintain statistics


For running theese scripts you will need ASI WIN [ArcheAge] - script bot + multibox for ArcheAge 
*Screenshots (gif):* program's main window
*Installation instructions (video):* https://youtu.be/YT8jljUnN-0
*Price:* 10$ \ 20$ per month

Easy to run multiple windows simultaneouslyAutoloot, infinite zoom, coordinate substitutionPackage login, autologin, auto reloginPosibility to set proxy and HWID for each windowetc..

----------


## farmwl

Added new page with info about NexTarget - Radar for ArcheAge

----------


## farmwl

add links to gif for each plugin in 1st post (u need copy and paste them)

----------


## kanemi

No idea how to use and the russian instructions don't help.

----------


## filozof86

everything is russian and no link no instructions no help

----------


## farmwl

Selling page is multilang, all instructions and descriptions of scripts\plugins too, most topics on forum ofc in Russian, but u can free create and ask in English, Admins most of user can speak English
Update first post, added 1-50 Questing for Firran and Harani, also made full afk Auction House Speculator

----------


## Subcore

Do you plan on making a bot for sunken treasure chest farm?

----------


## farmwl

update 1st post

----------


## freestylexgp

I have no idea how to use this Landlord - Farmer bot or even to install it since it's all russian. Do you have a tutorial/video or something to help people to get it to work?

----------


## pegakug

bot still works ?

----------


## Ledbedder

Does this bot still work?

----------


## dalbertl

Does this work in archeage unchained?

----------


## caspaas

> Does this work in archeage unchained?


i am wondering the same

----------


## jitipapa

is this still working and would it be able to work on privet server version 3.5 na.aafree.to ? interested in the miner

----------


## shandwick

Would you be interested in looking at making this work for the newly launched Archeage SEA? It has got a huge population and I’m sure it’ll sell well

----------


## kakkuyo

> I wanna present you some plug-ins for ArcheBox - multibox + script bot:
> 
> *NexTarget - Radar for ArcheAge with PvP features*
> 
> *Video:* NexTarget - Radar for ArcheAge - YouTube
> *Price:* 5$ per month
> 
> Some features:
> Visualisation of players / NPC / objects around usLists with custom sorting and prioritiesPvP features, such as target\assist on hotkey, buff control, dispel debuffs, potions autouse, dps boost, use point skills on target, teleport to\behind our targetPossibility to make your own widgets, notifications and similar featuresetc...
> ...


Would you know if this bot works in archerage? I look for just one for mining.

----------


## bigpal

is this still working?

----------

